# The start of my already too long journey!



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was told I couldn't be referred to a specialist until I was 23 and had a BMI of 30...

Well here I am, 23 years and 1 day old with a BMI of 30.

Surely after 5 years of trying to be heard, they have no more excuses to "leave me to it".
GP appointment today at 3pm to hopefully get referral and initial bloods  

PS.. I wanted this to be a "members diary" but didn't know how to do it  

Will update after my appointment.
Sian


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck Sian- hope the appt went well for you and the didnt try and fob you off. It really bugs me how age is such a huge thing. If there is a problem, that should be the end of it, age shouldnt come into it.

I have had the same problems, started ttc when i was 24 but was told to try for another 2 years. now oxford pct has changed its criteria so i cant get IVF on NHS, (women between 30-34 only). In some ways Im kinda glad, yes we are paying privately but the process has moved alot quicker and now starting my first cycle next week.

Let us know how you got on hunny xxx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thankyou hun. It didn't go too bad I suppose. I have another appointment on Wednesday for swabs and bloods, although the bloods ideally should be done between days 2 and 4, but I haven't had AF since July so we're only relying on a random day, so we can't really trust the results 100%. DH has to do another SA, which he can do on Thursday  

After that lot, I'll make another appointment with the GP and he will send referral with all the results to the specialist.
Still a long way to go until we see him, but I have my fingers crossed it will be worth the wait  

Ahh that's not nice about IVF, not a very big age window!!! Good luck with the cycle, you'll have to let me know how you get on, so I know what to expect if that's the way my path goes!

Thanks for the reply hun  
Sian xxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well at least you're in the system now hun and you have the ball moving. Just make sure you pester and shout loud. One thing I have discovered after speaking to some ladies on here is that things dont seem to happen unless you are jumping up and down and stamping your feet!!

Good luck xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, I had this. Can't refer you until your 23 (even though I'd already lost a tube & had hydrosalpinx in the other) then it was lose weight etc.. It went on for over 5 years, I did get referred in the end & have had ivf but it was a long process. x


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's true, I guess I am just so used to them sending me away devastated I am just too afraid to think positively. I really really hope this works for me this time. I may still be young at 23, but I have been trying to conceive since I was 18, I have never wanted anything more. I just hope this is my time    
People have told me I tend not to stick up for myself, and that I need to be more firm with them to demand they help me. Fingers crossed they will finally listen to me.

Ivfmamma, how are things now with you, where abouts are you on your journey? I completely understand what you went through, they just seem to think up excuses to send you away, not realising how heartbreaking it is. I know my body, I know when it's now working! But I have got my BMI down, I have got a little older, I have been trying for a solid 5 years and I am in an extremely happy, stable marriage... what more do they want - character references?

Sorry, just a little anxious today  

Sian xxx


----------

